# what calms down antibodies?



## nikimcn (Oct 16, 2010)

my thyroid levels are technically OK so the endo doc put me on nothing, stating he doesn't want me going HYPO or HYPER. 
but is there a med I should be on since I have hashi's?
my f/u appt is in April for an u/s of the nodules *again* and if they've gotten bigger, surgery will be scheduled after that. 
he suspects my levels will be much different then. WHy wait? i don't know. what is the pill for antibodies gone wild?


----------



## daisydaisy (May 12, 2010)

A TSH of 2.5 and closer to 0 will calm down the antibodies is what my endo said. It depends what is right for your body. The closer to 0 the better if your hashi's acts up that way the right TSH dosage will even out the highs and lows of when hashi's hits. Of course everyone is different for their magic number.


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

There really aren't any meds to deal with the out of control antibodies. I think it's generally a good idea for those of us with wacky auto-immune issues to put as few toxins/chemicals in our bodies as possible and to be really gentle with ourselves. Tell our over-stressed immune systems that it's ok to slow down a rest a bit. Meditate. Visualize your immune system moving int balance. Not a very Western Medicine approach, but it's what I find to be effective when Western Medicine runs out of brilliant new drugs to throw at my symptoms.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

I'd like to comment on something that DaisyDaisy wrote:

_"A TSH of 2.5 and closer to 0 will calm down the antibodies is what my endo said."_

Not all thyroid disease is autoimmune. Therefore not everyone with thyroid disease has antibodies.


----------



## nikimcn (Oct 16, 2010)

CA-Lynn said:


> I'd like to comment on something that DaisyDaisy wrote:
> 
> _"A TSH of 2.5 and closer to 0 will calm down the antibodies is what my endo said."_
> 
> Not all thyroid disease is autoimmune. Therefore not everyone with thyroid disease has antibodies.


my antibodies are very high. i'm not sure if that means anything.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

daisydaisy said:


> A TSH of 2.5 and closer to 0 will calm down the antibodies is what my endo said. It depends what is right for your body. The closer to 0 the better if your hashi's acts up that way the right TSH dosage will even out the highs and lows of when hashi's hits. Of course everyone is different for their magic number.


This is so true. Suppressing the TSH controls my Lupus big-time.


----------



## nikimcn (Oct 16, 2010)

Andros said:


> This is so true. Suppressing the TSH controls my Lupus big-time.


Andros~what med are you on to supress the TSH?
and what dosage?:hugs:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

nikimcn said:


> Andros~what med are you on to supress the TSH?
> and what dosage?:hugs:


Armour; 3 1/2 grains but bear in mind that I walk 8 miles a day, lift weights and all sorts of other very active things. My TSH is stable @ 0.03 Frees are good; right where they should be.

All "systems" working fine. LOL!!


----------



## Coco (Aug 2, 2010)

I am not sure there is one, meds for hypo and hyper but not for antibodies, everyone is different and responds differently to treatment.


----------



## chickp (Sep 29, 2010)

From my research, Hashi's is tied to a gluten sensitivity. You won't necessarily test positive for celiac, but gluten can act like an antibody. I am gluten free and feel better...also I did have a nodule removed through surgery but I had a couple other little nodules and they shrank after I stopped eating wheat and soy. It's not as hard as it seems. Just a thought. And I agree that western medicine, short of surgery, doesn't seem to be able to do much for Hashi's. Others may know more who are further on this journey though!


----------



## McKenna (Jun 23, 2010)

ChickP, I would be interested in seeing some of your research. Would you mind sharing? I have Hashis and I have been wondering about the gluten ties. I have a cousin with Celiac so there is a family tie. I have tested negative though.
TIA!


----------



## northernlite (Oct 28, 2010)

I was diagnosed with Celiac Disease in 2000 and have been totally gluten free for the last 10 years. I know I had CD at least 10-15 years before I was diagnosed.

I was diagnosed with Hashi's 2 months ago.

I certainly believe there can be some connection to gluten sensitivity and autoimmune disorders. True CD is believe to be an AI disorder as is Hashi's and the tendency to develop AI disorders runs in families.

I now have CD, Hashi's and Raynauds.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

I've got several autoimmune disorders but have no problem with gluten. I belong to a Rheumatoid Arthritis forum and someone posted a question some months back about the gluten relationship. A number of people were gluten-intolerant, while just as many people with RA and other autoimmune diseases were not.

I think it points to the need for further research.


----------



## greatdanes (Sep 25, 2010)

nikimcn said:


> my thyroid levels are technically OK so the endo doc put me on nothing, stating he doesn't want me going HYPO or HYPER.
> but is there a med I should be on since I have hashi's?
> my f/u appt is in April for an u/s of the nodules *again* and if they've gotten bigger, surgery will be scheduled after that.
> he suspects my levels will be much different then. WHy wait? i don't know. what is the pill for antibodies gone wild?


Selenium has been proven to lower TPO, ab's. However I see you are getting surgery:hugs:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

chickp said:


> From my research, Hashi's is tied to a gluten sensitivity. You won't necessarily test positive for celiac, but gluten can act like an antibody. I am gluten free and feel better...also I did have a nodule removed through surgery but I had a couple other little nodules and they shrank after I stopped eating wheat and soy. It's not as hard as it seems. Just a thought. And I agree that western medicine, short of surgery, doesn't seem to be able to do much for Hashi's. Others may know more who are further on this journey though!


Ditto that! Gluten free here for more years than I can remember. Love feeling great!


----------

